# sacked post hack starts his own paper!



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/4400632.stm









> The Clifton Chronicle is being relaunched by the ex-deputy editor of the Bristol Evening Post.
> 
> Stan Szecowka, 46 and from Poland, said: "Clifton is a unique place in itself. This will be a new paper for the 21st Century."
> 
> The first print run is for 10,000, and the paper - to include several pages in Polish - will cost 60p.



i klike the bit that says "The Evening Post's owners, Northcliffe Newspapers, declined to comment. " 

should be interesting to watch... (and i wonder where he's getting it printed, and how he's distributing it, given how the post runs one of the 3 major newspaper distros locally)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2005)

his press release - plus some interesting critical comments - can be seen on indymedia


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 4, 2005)

Was talking to an Evenng Pisspoor freelancer last night - apparently they tried to get an injunction to stop Szecowka from publishing!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 4, 2005)

Get a copy if you can, it's a top read. Stan is clearly very bitter and twisted about his sacking from Northcliffe and doesn't mind telling you. In fact, more-or-less the whole paper's taken up with his crazed rantings on the subject.
Sample: _"'The paper all Bristol asked for and helped to create' can be found emblazoned on the masthead of the Bristol Evening Post. It should read 'the paper now controlled by the monopolist it was set up to stop'._
Car crash journalism or wot?
On the matter of advertising, there's none actually in it for some reason possibly not entirely unrelated to correspondence from Messrs Foot, Anstey, Alms & Young of Plymouth.
Watch that space it could be bloody!

By the way, I got my copy from that newsagents on Victoria Street near The Fleece (next to Baristas?).


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 4, 2005)

Couple of points:

10,000 copies seems a bit optimistic, doesn't it!?  (The promised _'several pages in Polish'_... -How many people will that cater for?  I know there's the Polish Club on St.Paul's Rd, but is there really that much of a sizeable Polish contingent in Clifton?  Anybody know?  )

The front page proclaims the return of that fuckin' _Devil's Advocate_.  If it's got that shit in it, then personally I hope the _Clifton Chronicle_ sinks like a stone. 

Bit of a 'labour of love'/'fuck The Post' project, but I can't see how it will be a long-term success.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 4, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Couple of points:
> 
> 10,000 copies seems a bit optimistic, doesn't it!?  (The promised _'several pages in Polish'_... -How many people will that cater for?  I know there's the Polish Club on St.Paul's Rd, but is there really that much of a sizeable Polish contingent in Clifton?  Anybody know?  )
> 
> ...



Come now. Stan has the might of The Rotary Club behind him along with a selection of star columnists such as education expert Sarah Gornall who - just like Stan! - has been made redundant from a failed local education quango and a health expert called Alan who, we are breathlessly informed, worked for 35 years as a middle manager. Phew!
And never underestimate the power of Polish pound people...

I might set up a _how long will it last?_ poll later. If I can be arsed.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 4, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> And never underestimate the power of Polish pound people...



So, how many Złoty(ch) is 60p?...


----------



## JTG (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I dunno, there seem to be plenty of Poles around town these days.

Having said that, it does illustrate the Clifton-centricity of a fair few of Bristol's 'elite'. Sometimes I think if the rest of the city disappeared and left Clifton behind they'd barely notice.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

Driving the buses mostly.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 4, 2005)

@ Sunspots, GBP 0,60 = PLN 3,52.

Maybe a syndicated couple of pages in Polish could work in the press?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

Every now and again the establishment (insert preferred term) needs to sack one of it's own in order to then create the impression of an 'alternative' voice in opposition to it. (Whether it's by design or by accident.)

What we are left with is the establishment having a row amongst itself, while temporaily fooling people into thinking a genuine split has emerged, and an alternative voice given vent.

In reality it's just the same old right wing hacks dominating everything.

Don't be fooled! 

Stan is defintely not the man.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2005)

this reminds me of when the police kicked off at that countryside alliance demonstration in london


----------



## Isambard (Nov 4, 2005)

Are there any photos to remind us of that occasion perchance young KRS?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 4, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> this reminds me of when the police kicked off at that countryside alliance demonstration in london



Stan V's Northcliffe. The senile great-aunt of all battles. You decide...
At present I rather like the cut of Stan's anti-Northcliffe jib myself.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> this reminds me of when the police kicked off at that countryside alliance demonstration in london



Is that the one where a few people got a few smacks from a few truncheons, and it was widely and ridiculously compared to the events like the poll tax riots, where riot vans repeatedly rammed tightly packed crowds of people, leading to ambulances ramming police vans in turn to get to the injured?

And what's the connection to the original post?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> this reminds me of when the police kicked off at that countryside alliance demonstration in london






			
				bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Stan V's Northcliffe. The senile great-aunt of all battles. You decide...
> At present I rather like the cut of Stan's anti-Northcliffe jib myself.



Ok, I get it. Like I was saying, establishment against establishment. An entirely fake war in my opinion. 

Edit: You're supposed to like the cut of his jib. That's the point. I can feel your sharp mind melting away Bristol_Citizen, just as it's supposed to when faced with a fake war, intended to passify the minds of the establishments critics.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2005)

you been sniffing paint thinners again munkeeboy?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you been sniffing paint thinners again munkeeboy?



intellectual paint thinner is a good analogy for the role of the Clifton Chronicle.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 4, 2005)

What Stan's really lacking at the moment is a decent strapline on his masthead.
How about: "The paper all Poland asked for and Westbury-on-Trym Rotarians helped create"?
Any other ideas


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

"For your freedom and ours* - (gissajob)"

* Polish Motto


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

How about;

"Hi I'm Stan, I might be a fat, white, male, fucked-up, right-wing, bigotted, censorious, disgusting, pro-establishment fuck head, but for a few months I'll be your mate (or pretend to be), so as to get my mirror image of the evening post rag launched, with minimal fuss or complaint while I pretend to be a nice guy, when really you all know I'm a stupid fucking cunt like the rest of them."

Wouldn't quite fit on the masthead though.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

What's wrong with being white? Or male? Or fat?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

PS: Apologies in advance to knowingly large people on this forum for the fat reference. To be clear in advance I only find fatness to be offensive when it is in relation to also being a "...fat, white, male, fucked-up, right-wing, bigotted, censorious, disgusting, pro-establishment fuck head." 

I must also be clear that I am a white, male, which I also only find to be acceptable when it is *not* in relation to the other qualities above.  

EDIT: So if you're a fat, white, male and nothing more, you're ok.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

So we could happily change white for black then?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> So we could happily change white for black then?



Do black people (in this country anyway) have a reputation for creating " right-wing, bigotted, censorious, disgusting, pro-establishment fuck head newspapers." ?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

Is that a no then? 

Do white people? 

Look, you can't get out of it. Adding that they only count as pejoratives when addeed to your qualifiers only works if you answer yes. Which you won't.

I think you, of all people, should be wary of making such cack-handed generlisations.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

No.

Yes.

Why me of all people? I'm not anyones leader, and I'm stepping back from most of my activities for a while while I finish my degree, so I'm barely representing anyone at all over anything at the moment, so I feel free and able to relax with a few cack-handed generalisions like everyone else on this forum a little while.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

Because, like it or not, a lot of things do go through you and if you weren't aware of and open to people sensitivities you wouldn't have than central position.  A bit of lazy language we can all forgive as long as it's not indicative of a deeper/wider poltical position/approach - speaking as a fat white male whose never benefited from it or set up a "right-wing, bigotted, censorious, disgusting, pro-establishment fuck head newspapers."  of course


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Because, like it or not, a lot of things do go through you and if you weren't aware of and open to people sensitivities you wouldn't have than central position.  A bit of lazy language we can all forgive as long as it's not indicative of a deeper/wider poltical position/approach - speaking as a fat white male whose never benefited from it or set up a "right-wing, bigotted, censorious, disgusting, pro-establishment fuck head newspapers."  of course



Yes, just lazy language, and not indicative of whatchucalledit.

Anyway, you're not fat! You weren't last time I saw you anyway. Geri said she was fat too and she's not. As for Fat Hamster, she's more of a large sized rosy glow nowadays, since she changed her diet cos of the diabetes.

As for Stan The Man, I feel like throwing just about any abuse I can find to throw at him, especially when people who should know better start licking his bum (no that was not perjorative of people who actually do like licking bums,  just those who lick bums of those people they otherwise disagree with).

PS: I try to reduce what goes through me by redirecting people to various forums and newswires, so that I don't have to watch my language so much, coz it gets tiring, and I just want to be lazy.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

What about those who _like_ to lick bums of those people they otherwise disagree with? Eh? My god, you're no better than a nazi.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> What about those who _like_ to lick bums of those people they otherwise disagree with? Eh? My god, you're no better than a nazi.



OMG. Those people who like to lick the bums of those people they otherwise disagree with probably like wearing Nazi Uniforms too anyway. 

Can I prove it? No.

Apologies, to anyone who does like to lick the bums of those they disagree with, unless of course you like wearing Nazi uniforms too, because were allowed to discrimate against Nazi's, aren't we?

I'm an anti-Nazi Nazi loving anti-Nazi. I think?

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

PS: While we're talking about Nazi's, Stan's line will be, everytime he carries some grotty far-right story, that he can't be a Nazi by defintion because he's Polish. Mark my words, the paper will be crammed with bigotry with this justification wheeled out just about every other day as cover.

(Yes, I do like Polish people, they're great, especially the Polish club in Clifton.)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2005)

don't try telling my grandad that the polish can't be nazis. he hates poles


----------



## Isambard (Nov 5, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Stan's line will be, everytime he carries some grotty far-right story, that he can't be a Nazi by defintion because he's Polish.



Place I have seen the most ever Nazi graffitti?
Southern Poland.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 5, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> don't try telling my grandad that the polish can't be nazis. he hates poles






			
				Isambard said:
			
		

> Place I have seen the most ever Nazi graffitti?
> Southern Poland.



Stans trump card won't last long then by the sounds of it. All we need now is some generously proportioned capitalist German to take over at the post, and the stage will be set for a monty python daily stand-off.

"we didn't start it!"

"Yes you did! You invaded Poland!"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

it's stocked in my local newsagent now - here's a gem of a column:

"i always thought the saying 'no pain, no gain' came from some exercise freak. i was wrong, it was the chap who set up a bicycle business having just invented the wheel.

no doubt he didn't have to contend with the likes of northcliffe newspapers who seem to delight in attempting to crush any competition that happens to blossom in what they consider to be their patch.

one poor newsagent in clifton village tells me he had three visits from the bristol evening post's representatives in one week in an attempt to get him to remove copies of the clifton chronicle from his counter.

...

the straw that broke the camel's back came when i was handed a copy of the late edition of last thursday's evening post.

the story that has [sic] appeared on the front page of this newspaper in the morning had been lifted and reproduced without permission, or credit.

the people i had intereviewed had not been contacted and when one of them complained to the bristol evening post she was told her words had been taken from the clifton chronicle.

...

i have been forced to make a formal complaint to the statutory bodies which investigate such matters...

...

in the meantime, an army of mums from the bristol school of performing arts (  ) in redland has volunteered to patrol newsagents and supermarkets to ensure that there is no more funny business..."


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 22, 2005)

The Clifton Chronicle is fast becoming a genuine work of demented genius.
The copy I picked up last week had to issue an apology because the Polish language section in the first issue - which to many of us looked like a couple of pages of gibberish - was in fact, due to software error, a couple of pages of gibberish!
Well done Stan. Keep it up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

i like the news story on p2:

Viscious attacks on women in Cotham

and in case we weren't sicened enough, the first para of the story begins "A VISCIOUS robber has attacked four women in the Cotham area over a seven day period [more commonly known as 'a week', stan]."

i guess they don't stretch to subs. or spellcheckers.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 23, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i guess they don't stretch to subs. or spellcheckers.


I think the whole operation pretty much consists of just Stan and his computer in the padded cell.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 1, 2005)

*It's War!*

Bristol United Press managing director Tim Kitchen is
quoted as saying: "I am not commenting at this stage",
in a Press Gazette item claiming BUP's been reported to
the Office of Fair Trading by The Clifton Chronicle.

This follows allegations that BUP henchmen have been
pressurising newsagents to remove the Chronicle from
their shop displays, and hiding copies of the paper
and turning them upside down.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Bristol United Press managing director Tim Kitchen is
> quoted as saying: "I am not commenting at this stage",
> in a Press Gazette item claiming BUP's been reported to
> the Office of Fair Trading by The Clifton Chronicle.
> ...



I thought it was only certain sections of the left who went in for paper-hiding-upside-down-turning sectarian type shennanigans, but clearly the right are developing a fetish for it too.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 1, 2005)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY


checks thread..reads a few posts.....scarpers as too much like an argument and im ill with lurgy !


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2005)

Next they'll be creeping up on each others newstands and papering over each others A2 headlines with their own versions. Just like the left...


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2005)

But if they really want to mimic the left, the Chronicle needs to hijack the Post and the Post needs to hijack the Chronicle, and then they need to work out whose papers and posters to interfere with even though they've already surreptiously hijacked each other.

Not an easy game to play, and keep tabs on, but the left at least proves it's possible to take this kind of thing to an art form...

Couldn't resist. I'm off to finish my degree....


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 1, 2005)

This BBC story contains the news that the Daily Mail is considering the sale of its regional newspaper business Northcliffe.

Presumably this would include The Bristol Evening Post?

While I doubt the editorial tone would be much affected by any sale, I wonder who might buy Northcliffe?  

(-I don't think Stan could afford it though, tbh.  )


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 1, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> This BBC story contains the news that the Daily Mail is considering the sale of its regional newspaper business Northcliffe.
> 
> Presumably this would include The Bristol Evening Post?
> 
> ...



From The Press Gazette:


> An emergency meeting of 100 journalists at the Evening Post and Western Daily Press on Wednesday unanimously declared a vote of no confidence in [Michael] Pelosi [Group Managing Director, Northcliffe]. Some staff are bitter, believing a top quality, profitable business has been undermined in a bid to push up profit margins in the short term.


Looks like local journos have been right royally shafted. And Northcliffe still intend to cut 47 jobs in Bristol and Plymouth. Bad days at "the top quality product" ahead... Ho, ho.


----------

